# which vanes



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

hey guys im shooting 500 grain arrows which are 7.3 gpi. im shooting 48 pounds cause my bows is maxed out. anyways. im looking for a very accurate arrow that wont steal that much speed. for instance the 2" quikspins and blazers.


looking for some input on which vanes i should get and what helical. does anyone know what its called, the helical which that guy on western extreme has with the two hen feathers nowrmal then the cock feather is pushed up. ps. im left handed, if that has anything to do with it.


deon gerlach


----------



## mlamaster (Oct 22, 2007)

What type of shooting are you intending on doing? 3-d, Spots, Hunting?

I normally use 2 inch Quickspins for 3-d. However this year I have been trying out the Gateway Razor Feathers. They have a very similar look and profile to Blazer, but with forgiveness and guidance of a feather. They are a bit noisier than Quickspins or blazers but they are lighter, and at 40yrds hit several inches higher. 

For hunting I use 4 inch Quickspin ST. They are quite, They are not effected by weather and sure to stabilize a broad head well.

I normally only shoot Spots in preperation for 3-d or hunting season so i shoot the same vanes accordingly.

The Quickspins I fletch 2 degrees Offset and the Razors I fletch Helical.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I like the lower profile QS ST - 3 1/4", they really keep by broadhead stable and fly great. Some people are having contact problems with the higher profile 2" vanes.

I fletch the vanes offset right. Too much helical and the arrow will really slow down on longer shots.


----------



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*thank you*

thank you 

but is anyone going to somment on any other kind of vane other than the quik spins cause i heard quikspins slow down your arrow right around 10 to 15 fps is that true


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I have very good luck with anything that is made by vanetec . blazers are not very consistant from what we have seen at the shop


----------

